# Winter Lazyness



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone else dealing with a super lazy pup now that the nights are colder (we live in Maine) and there is less sunlight in the morning? In the summer, she was always up early and would head downstairs, eat, go outside and play. Now, it's a chore to get her up with us in the morning, off her bed, and through her routine so we can get to work on time. 

This morning she got off her bed, went under our bed and refused to come out. I didn't play games with her, so I ignored her and went about my morning routine. After offering her a treat to get out, she refused. I left her alone again. She eventually gave up with her "act" and came downstairs to go outside. I've never had a dog that's so lazy in the morning! Most of my other dogs it's like clockwork, they get up early to eat! She could care less about her food.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe she's just chilly. Willie gets a little "lazy" when the weather cools down, too. He really seems to enjoy being covered up with one of his blankets when we're loafing around and watching TV in the evening.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

How old is your V?

Mine react more to the previous days activity level: After a long hike, they're more likely to spend the next day recharging. And if it's particularly cold or dark or wet, sure, they're not as interested in going out. But basically, they are who they are, until they get older and then you notice a drop off in activity level.

I wouldn't dismiss this if it continues for more than a couple days, call the vet. Whenever you use words like "refuse" "Chore" etc., it could be something.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby almost hibernates when the temperature falls below 50 degrees outside. It's pretty funny. She spends 90% of her time curled up underneath a blanket. We even make dryer blankets for her. It's her most favorite thing ever, she starts making excited grunting noises when she sees me pull out a fresh, warm dryer blanket. :

Is he eating and otherwise acting normal? If so, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

fullmanfamily said:


> Anyone else dealing with a super lazy pup...





lilyloo said:


> Ruby almost hibernates...


OMG, if only!!  My two are much lazier when it's hot out. The cold air has them even crazier than usual.



lilyloo said:


> We even make dryer blankets for her. It's her most favorite thing ever, she starts making excited grunting noises when she sees me pull out a fresh, warm dryer blanket. :


I do the same for myself, after running my two little lunatics around the park first thing in the morning in freezing temps, ha! (Although it was 55 degrees out this morning. BLISS!)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep, cold weather hypes mine up.
They play hard, then sleep hard. If I don't get them out of the house in time, they start race tracking through the house. Its a free for all as they bark, leap from couch to couch, and chase each other.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> If I don't get them out of the house in time, they start race tracking through the house. Its a free for all as they bark, leap from couch to couch, and chase each other.


Story of my life!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

She's been better lately, I think it is the day before effect as some of you have mentioned. The day before I posted this she'd gone for a 6-8 mile run in the woods. Her eating has been spotting, but bowels seem to be normal. We're watching her diet closely to make sure she's ok. She may have eaten too much seaweed at the beach or picked up something she shouldn't have in the woods. 8)


----------

